# Cloudy Water - Concerned



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, so my 10 gallon tank has been set up for about a month. It has 5 glofish and 4 peppered cories. The water is super cloudy and I've read that it can be normal for a new tank but is it normal for a month? It's not in front of a window and I used a test strip (I know they aren't as accurate but it's all I've got for now) and it said that the nitrites and nitrates were okay (although the nitrates may have been a little low). I know the water is a little hard - could that be the problem? Can't be... the betta tanks are both clear and that's the same water.

So far my fishez are okay but I don't want to keep ignoring this cloudiness and find out it's not okay. I've been changing about 2.5 gallons of water out every Saturday. Should I change it in the middle of the week too for a while?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

what are your tank's reading? the cloudyness u'r seeing could be bacteria forming and its a good thing. its an indication that your tank is cycling.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, our 29 gallon was constantly getting some nasty bacterial blooms (with no related casualties that we know of) until we put an AquaClear filter on it. Now the bacteria can live in the filter and not so much the water. 
It's usually not harmful, just annoying.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

Zakk said:


> what are your tank's reading? the cloudyness u'r seeing could be bacteria forming and its a good thing. its an indication that your tank is cycling.


I don't remember the exact readings and stupid me didn't write them down but I think it was something like 0 nitrates (there was some coloration but not enough to move to the next step which was 20) and 0 nitrites and I know I have hard water and the test strip confirmed that. My grandparents are super concerned and even though I kept telling them, "it means it's cycling" - I wasn't as sure in myself as I had hoped and them being concerned made me concerned. I wasn't able to test the ammonia because the test strip is all I have and it's not on there.



hXcChic22 said:


> If it makes you feel better, our 29 gallon was constantly getting some nasty bacterial blooms (with no related casualties that we know of) until we put an AquaClear filter on it. Now the bacteria can live in the filter and not so much the water.
> It's usually not harmful, just annoying.


I was thinking about getting an AquaClear for the 10 gallon. I saw one at the pet store I went to the other day. Not sure if I should though. What do you think?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

LifePhotography said:


> I was thinking about getting an AquaClear for the 10 gallon. I saw one at the pet store I went to the other day. Not sure if I should though. What do you think?


In my experience, they are amazing filters. You never have to replace the cartridges. so it's literally a one-time buy and that's it. Just rinse every once in a while. They work great and until we got our second AC, our tank that already had one was the clearest out of them all. And that was with a pretty high bioload. 
If I were you, though, get one that's rated for a 20 gallon. That way, if you ever decide to upgrade, you will be set. Plus, you can't really be too over-filtered... too much is better than not enough.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> If I were you, though, get one that's rated for a 20 gallon. That way, if you ever decide to upgrade, you will be set. Plus, you can't really be too over-filtered... too much is better than not enough.


That was the thought. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i must say that aquaclear is the way to go! a little bit more pricey but dang good filters! the only advicei would give is not to use the carbon that it comes with right away, save it for a time you might need to medicate your tank or something along those lines. Also run both of your filters together for a while, the aquaclear uses biofiltration and needs to be run with your old filter for a while to build up a healthy amount of bacteria.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

br00tal_dude said:


> i must say that aquaclear is the way to go! a little bit more pricey but dang good filters! the only advicei would give is not to use the carbon that it comes with right away, save it for a time you might need to medicate your tank or something along those lines. Also run both of your filters together for a while, the aquaclear uses biofiltration and needs to be run with your old filter for a while to build up a healthy amount of bacteria.


The hood on the tank doesn't have room for two at a time so I guess I'll have to figure something out for the light. I'm sure my glofish and cories will stay put so I wouldn't have to worry about them jumping?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

you shove all the media from your current filter into the aquaclear. Say you have a whisper or something similar. It has that plastic insert with the fiber pad that slips over the insert and stuff. You tear or cut the fiber pad off of the plastic thing. Then you put it in the aquaclear. There may be room for it. If not take some of the media that came with the aquaclear out of it, so that there is room. Then just run the aquaclear on the tank. It is possible that there will be a slight mini cycle, but there should not be if done correctly. Prime will help with the mini cycle if there is any.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> if you ever decide to upgrade, you will be set. Plus, you can't really be too over-filtered... too much is better than not enough.


Keeping this idea in mind, I found a filter for sale online that looks generic but turns out to be an AquaClear 70. Should I go for it? It's only $20. Great deal and I do intend on getting a larger tank when I move. It'll be on my 10 gallon for now but that could be really good for the fish right?


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought two of those! They are indeed aquaclear filters. I say if you plan on getting a larger tank in the near future to go for it.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

I went for it.  I'm so excited to be getting it now.


----------



## bmcd308 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did the cloudiness happen soon after you used phosphate based pH adjusting chemicals? I ask, because using phosphate buffers in hard water can make the water cloudy as dissolved solids come out of solution.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

bmcd308 said:


> Did the cloudiness happen soon after you used phosphate based pH adjusting chemicals? I ask, because using phosphate buffers in hard water can make the water cloudy as dissolved solids come out of solution.


I haven't used any chemicals at all.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the tank is clearing up. I can actually see the peppered corydoras.


----------

